# FW



## Pyer (6 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao ragazzi, ogni tanto passo a trovarvi..

in un forum che frequento, forum gestito esclusivamente per vari fantagiochi, stiamo facendo un po' di pubblicità per allargare gli utenti
principalmente è nato come FantaWinter (da qui l'acronimo FW) un fanta sugli sport invernali (Alpino, Fondo, Biathlon, Salto e Combinata Nordica) ma ci sfidiamo anche nel tennis, motori, NBA, Atletica, Ciclismo, e Calcio ovviamente..

se qualcuno di voi fosse interessato a partecipare a qualcuno di questi (non per forza dovete iscrivervi a tutti i f.giochi, ma sappiate che cerchiamo solo appassionati seri) proponetevi qui, io poi vi passo il link del forum e vi iscrivete..

a presto, e sempre Forza Milan 



ps: spero che questo sia il topic giusto per postare questa discussione, se non lo fosse spostate tranquillamente


----------



## Pyer (18 Dicembre 2013)

quindi solo calciofili?


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Dicembre 2013)

Mi sembra che interessa a [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Dicembre 2013)

Mi sembra interessi a [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sembra interessi a [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]



Mi sembra interessi a [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]


----------

